# Will Tadpole's develop when laying on their side?



## cobaltsinoh (Mar 13, 2006)

This is an interesting question. I have a pair of Cobalts that layed a clutch of 9 eggs, all nine of them developed well up until the last 3 days. They were layed on May 14th. I could see the tadpoles doing well, and then for some reason several of them fell over on their sides. 2 of them were all fuzzy and nasty 2 days later, now 3 days later another is starting to show signs of mold. The only one that stayed with the tadpole on the top of the egg still looks to be developing well. Has anyone ever seen this happen? Or could it be that its just coincidence? Thanks for the input, if I left out any info that might help please ask. Thanks!

Tony


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

I've had this happen so many times it's not funny. What conditions are you keeping them in? Water type, depth; exposure to light, are you using a mold inhibitor?...


----------



## cobaltsinoh (Mar 13, 2006)

I left them in the viv this time. Let momma take care of them. Not a whole lot of water in the dish. no mold inhibitor. I'd never heard of it before. Should I be putting a little water in the dish? I just recently took them out of the viv and put them in a humid container with low light and 75-78 temps


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

I've never had success getting eggs to develope in the tank, not even to the point of seeing the tiny line of the tad, so I'm not sure what could be the problem. 

Maybe this will help:

Here's the conditions mine were in when I had mold issues:
Aged tap water with and without tadpole tea made from oak leaves
In sealed dish directly under the lights for my tanks (4" away if that)
Varying water depths from barely wet to completely submerged
Water temp probably around 75+

Currently my tads are developing pretty good, I think they'll hatch over the weekend. If I continue getting good success over the next few clutches of eggs, I'll consider this a pretty good method for my frogs. 
My current setup:
RO water with nothing added
In a sealed dish ontop of my stand
Only ambient room light hitting them
Just a little less water than what's required to cover the bottom of their dish
Around 72 degrees


----------



## cobaltsinoh (Mar 13, 2006)

It just seems wierd to me the ones that were knocked over aren't doing too hot. I'm hoping to get 2 or 3 out of this clutch but its looking more like 1 or 2 if it keeps going as is.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Did one of the adults knock them over? I thought you meant that the tad kinda turned on its side then started to mold. Everything I've heard has been that if the eggs get turned upside down or anything of the sort, they go bad. I'm sure there is more to it than that, but that's all the detail I've ever heard.


----------



## cobaltsinoh (Mar 13, 2006)

oops, yeah seems like the adults knocked them over. I've straightened a couple of them up hoping maybe they would thrive, but the one that stayed tadpole up looks the best. I guess I'll have to not let momma keep an eye on them.


----------

